# Dialogues, monologues



## yuvali

Hi.

Dialog = דו-שיח
Monolog = ???

also:
(A conversation amongst many people) = ??? = רב-שיח

Thanks,
- Yuval


----------



## scriptum

מוֹנוֹלוֹג


----------



## Gadyc

As Sheikey Offir said 
A monolog is one person talking to himself, a dialog is two persons talking to theirself.


----------



## yuvali

Hi
I know the meaning of the words 
I was looking for their equivalent in hebrew.
The hebrew phrase for "dialog" is: דו-שיח.
What is the hebrew phrase for Monolog?​


----------



## Nitsan

ההשערה המקורית שלי הייתה "מונולוג=חד שיח". בדקתי במילון לועזי-עברי והיא נכונה.
("חד-שיח, שיחת יחיד, חלק ממחזה שבו מדבר רק שחקן אחד, מדבר יחידי [או עם עצמו")
לא מצאתי מילה ל"רב-שיח." ​


----------



## .Lola.

Hi,
Morfix translates רב-שיח as "debate, symposium, panel discussion".


----------



## yuvali

תודה לכולם


----------



## chaya

Hi Gadyc - re *dialogue, monologue*

Your reply  with quote from " the  English teacher" took me back to the days of Shaike Ophir   and  I still have a vinyl record of his . "The emigrant" is still very funny even today.    Can anyone tell me if he is still alive?


----------



## Gadyc

Chaya, Shaike Ophir desreves a thread of him own.
He was regrettably deceased in 1987.
The less we can tell in his honorable memory, he was the one that knew, mastered and exploited Hebew, Arabic, Yiddish, English, French, Spainish and mamy more language, and used them together as well.


----------



## hadronic

Nitsan said:


> ההשערה המקורית שלי הייתה "מונולוג=חד שיח". בדקתי במילון לועזי-עברי והיא נכונה.
> 
> ("חד-שיח, שיחת יחיד, חלק ממחזה שבו מדבר רק שחקן אחד, מדבר יחידי [או עם עצמו")
> 
> לא מצאתי מילה ל"רב-שיח." ​


 
So חד-שיח is a plain Academy invention that has no grasp in actual speech ?


----------



## amikama

hadronic said:


> So חד-שיח is a plain Academy invention that has no grasp in actual speech ?


Don't know if it's an invention of the Akademia, but yes, חד-שיח is little used in Hebrew, if any at all. מונולוג is much more common.


----------

